# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Feeders από χαλκό II

## ngia

Την Κυριακή 11 Σεπ 05, στις 16:00, στην παλιά έδρα, θα φτιάξουμε μερικά feeders. 
Όποιος θέλει ας κάνει τη βόλτα του να δει ή να συμμετέχει.

Υλικά
Θα έχουμε χαλκοσωλήνα εσωτερικής διαμέτρου 39μμ, φύλλο χαλκού πάχους 0.25μμ, συνδετήρες Ν για σασί, και από εργαλεία, τρυπάνι, dremmel, φλόγιστρο, κολλητήρι και κάτι άλλα ψιλολόγια. 

Αν υπάρχουν εθελοντές για κολλήματα θα δοκιμάσουμε και τα πιο επαγγελματικά του nvak από ορείχαλκο.
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 3&start=15

----------


## Cha0s

Θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω μία βόλτα  ::

----------


## nvak

> Θα έχουμε χαλκοσωλήνα εσωτερικής διαμέτρου 39μμ...


Προτιμήστε την ορειχάλκινη σωλήνα με εσωτερική 38mm και εξωτερική 40mm.
Είναι σκληρότερη, ταιριάζει ακριβώς στά πιάτα και είναι φθηνότερη. 
(ακτή Κονδύλη στον Πειραιά δεξιά μέσα στην Μαυρομιχάλη & Κάστορος )
Έχω και χοάνες για αυτή την σωλήνα.

----------


## Ifaistos

Λογικά θα μπορέσω μάλλον και εγώ.

Το υλικό για τις τάπες τι είναι τελικά ? πολυπροπυλαίνιο, τεφλόν ?
Αν μπορεί ξέρει που μπορούμε να το βρούμε, διάστασεις κλπ, μήπως κόψω μερικές στο cnc αυτές τις μέρες

----------


## Belibem

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι και εγώ  :: 

Μιλάμε για την νέα ή την παλιά έδρα?

----------


## ngia

> Λογικά θα μπορέσω μάλλον και εγώ.
> 
> Το υλικό για τις τάπες τι είναι τελικά ? πολυπροπυλαίνιο, τεφλόν ?
> Αν μπορεί ξέρει που μπορούμε να το βρούμε, διάστασεις κλπ, μήπως κόψω μερικές στο cnc αυτές τις μέρες


Είναι βουτυλοπροπυλοβενζόλιοκετόνη (ή απλά πλαστικό από κουτάκι παγωτού ή γιαουρτιού  :: 

Όλα τα πλαστικά κάνουν αρκεί να είναι αρκετά λεπτά (μόνο ένα από κουτάκι για σοκολατένια πουράκια είχε απώλειες)
Αφού κοπεί ένας κύκλος με διάμετρο 80μμ περίπου στερεώνεται με λαστιχοταινία στην χοάνη. Απλό, φτηνό αλλά και γύφτικο.

Το τεφλόν είναι ακριβό, αλλά έχει μηδενικές απώλειες και είναι ακατάστρεπτο. Είχαν φτιάξει (χοντρή φέτα 1cm και μετά φάγωμα σε τόρνο) papashark-john70 collaboration, κάποια στιγμή αλλά έβγαινε κοντά 15ε το καπάκι!
Ένα απλό λεπτό φύλλο στερεωμένο με κόλλα ή λαστιχοταινία δεν θα έχει μεγάλο κόστος λογικά.

Η σωλήνα από ορείχαλκο είναι καλύτερη ιδέα, αφού κολάται και πιο εύκολα. Θα πεταχτεί κανείς από το μέρος που είπε ο nvak να φέρει?

----------


## dsfak

Κι εγώ αν προλάβω θα περάσω μια βολτούλα να δω πως τα χαλάτε... εχμ...πως τα κατασκευάζετε ήθελα να πω....  ::

----------


## nvak

> Το υλικό για τις τάπες τι είναι τελικά ? πολυπροπυλαίνιο, τεφλόν ?
> Αν μπορεί ξέρει που μπορούμε να το βρούμε, διάστασεις κλπ, μήπως κόψω μερικές στο cnc αυτές τις μέρες


Φύλλο πολυαιθυλένίου 3mm. Πειραιά στό ίδιο μέρος που πουλάνε και τον σωλήνα. Δέν κόβεται στο CNC αλλα ψαλίδι + τόρνο ή πρέσσα.

Αν πάτε, πάρτε επίσης εκτός από σωλήνα και πολυαιθυλένιο, ορειχάλκινο σωληνάκι 5mm για το μονόπολο. (δουλεύεται καλύτερα από το χάλκινο)
Πάρτε επίσης και φύλλο ορειχάλκινο 0,5 - 0,7mm για τις τάπες. (κάθεται πιό καλά απο τον χαλκό)

----------


## Cha0s

Υπάρχει και η πατέντα με το προφυλακτικό [(c) by papashark  :: ]

----------


## Belibem

> Υπάρχει και η πατέντα με το προφυλακτικό



Προσοχή όμως! Εργαστηριακές μετρήσεις έδειξαν ότι η γεύση φράουλα έχει μεγάλες απώλειες στα 5Ghz  ::

----------


## bchris

Καλη φαση ακουγεται!

Θα προσπαθησω να ερθω.

Cheers!!!

----------


## Ernest0x

> Έχω και χοάνες για αυτή την σωλήνα.


Έτοιμες, αγορασμένες από κάπου (αν ναι, από που ::  ή ιδιοκατασκευασμένες;

----------


## acoul

Πολύ καλό, μπράβο στους διοργανωτές !! Θα είμαι και εγώ με την φωτογραφική  ::

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Έχω και χοάνες για αυτή την σωλήνα.
> 
> 
> Έτοιμες, αγορασμένες από κάπου (αν ναι, από που ή ιδιοκατασκευασμένες;


Τις έχω κατασκευάσει σε μία βιοτεχνία φωτιστικών  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

> Τις έχω κατασκευάσει σε μία βιοτεχνία φωτιστικών


Και ποιό είναι περίπου το κόστος ανά κομμάτι;

----------


## ngia

συμπλήρωση σε κάτι που παράλειψα και μου θύμισε ο πατατάς μας (Mernion):

Για να κάτσετε θα πρέπει να έχετε καταχωρήσει ΟΛΑ τα node σας στο WiND και να είναι πλήρως ενημερωμένα!!! 

Γιατι στην βράση κολλάει το σίδερο...

----------


## argi

Θα φέρω κι εγώ μια μπομπίνα Aircom + αν είναι να φτιάξουμε και κανένα καλώδιο... όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε... αλλά αν είναι φέρτε και τους connectors σας γιατί ο έχω λίγους (ενώ απο καλώδιο είμαστε ΟΚ)...

Θα βοηθουσε αν έφερνε κανείς και καμία πρέσα τα αντιστοιχα βύσματα

@rg!

----------


## antoniosk

Υπάρχει κανείς που θα περάσει απο την παραπάνω διεύθυνση στο Πειραιά να πάρει και για εμένα ορειχάλκινη σωλήνα ??

----------


## argi

Πήρα εγώ σήμερα χάλκινη σωλήνα που βγάζει καμιά 25αρια κομμάτια... Αν περισσέψουν παίρνεις απο εκεί...

@rg!

----------


## antoniosk

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την σωλήνα, ειναι η ορειχάλκινη 38-40 χλ. ή χάλκινη 39-41?

Τι connectors χρειάζεται, αυτούς με την κεντρική ροδέλα-παξιμάδι, ή με την φλάντσα και τις 4 τρύπες για βίδάκια??

----------


## andreas

Μαλλον θα περασω και εγω!

----------


## ngia

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την σωλήνα, ειναι η ορειχάλκινη 38-40 χλ. ή χάλκινη 39-41?
> 
> Τι connectors χρειάζεται, αυτούς με την κεντρική ροδέλα-παξιμάδι, ή με την φλάντσα και τις 4 τρύπες για βίδάκια??



Και οι δύο τύποι σωλήνα κάνουν, όπως και οι δύο τύποι συνδετήρων, προτιμούμε αυτούς με τη φλάτζα, αφού αρκετοί από τους άλλους έχουν για διηλεκτρικό υλικό που λιώνει πανεύκολα.

----------


## socrates

Παιδιά πέρασα χθες μετά την δουλειά από Πειραιά (εκεί που είπε ο nvak) καθώς και από μοναστηράκι στην Ερμού αλλά ατύχησα. Τα μαγαζιά αυτά είναι βιοτεχνίες και κλείνουν 3 με 3:30 καθημερινές και δεν δουλεύουν Σάββατο.  ::  

Όποιος έχει κάποια άκρη για φύλλο χαλκού ή/και ορειχάλκινη σωλήνα ας κάνει τον κόπο να φέρει.

Εγώ θα πάω σε μαγαζιά υδραυλικών μήπως βρω κανα σωλήνα!

----------


## mojiro

me2  ::

----------


## socrates

Ορειχάλκινη σωλήνα δεν βρίσκεται σε μαγαζιά υδραυλικών. (μόνο χάλκινες)

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα κάνουμε δουλειά με την χάλκινη και τα χωνάκια από τον nvak!

----------


## dsfak

Ρε παλουκάρια επειδή σχολάω αργά σήμερα και δεν θα προλάβω να πάρω κι εγώ υλικά, θα μπορέσουμε να φτιάξουμε αρκετά feeders έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουμε κι εμείς να αγοράσουμε κανα δυο ; Εννοείται ότι θα βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ αλλά δεν θα έχω υλικα...  ::  

Πειράζει ;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Ορειχάλκινη σωλήνα δεν βρίσκεται σε μαγαζιά υδραυλικών. (μόνο χάλκινες)
> 
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα κάνουμε δουλειά με την χάλκινη και τα χωνάκια από τον nvak!


Πήραμε και σωλήνα και φύλλο και από ορείχαλκο (στην Ερμού αριστερά πριν το σταθμό). /εφεδρεία mode off/

----------


## nvak

Τα χωνάκια δεν μπαίνουν στίς χάλκινες.
Οι χάλκινες είναι 42mm οι ορειχάλκινες 40mm.

----------


## antoniosk

Αυριο το Μοναστηράκι είναι ανοιχτό και θα πάω να δω για ορειχάλκινη σωλήνα. Τι διαφορά στην όψη έχει απο την χάλκινη?

Ξέρει κανείς κανένα μαγαζί εκει?

----------


## nvak

> Αυριο το Μοναστηράκι είναι ανοιχτό και θα πάω να δω για ορειχάλκινη σωλήνα. Τι διαφορά στην όψη έχει απο την χάλκινη?
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς κανένα μαγαζί εκει?


Μην κάνεις τον κόπο. Τα μαγαζιά με τα υλικά δεν είναι ανοικτά την Κυριακή.
Η σωλήνα έχει εξωτερική διάμετρο 40mm και εσωτερική 38mm.

----------


## Ernest0x

Νvak, πόσο κοστίζουν περίπου οι πορτατιφοχοάνες;  ::

----------


## nvak

> Νvak, πόσο κοστίζουν περίπου οι πορτατιφοχοάνες;


Οι λίγες που έφτιαξα λόγω αμοιβαίας εξυπηρέτησης δεν πληρώθηκαν. 
Τις υπολογίζω στα 1-2€ βαριά. 
Στο δικό μου feeder τα υπολόγισα 6€ max τα υλικά 3€ το βύσμα 10€ ο μηχανουργός για να ετοιμάσει τα κομμάτια. 
Άμα γίνει χωρίς ρύθμιση θα είναι 5-6 € φθηνότερο.

----------


## Ernest0x

Αν ξαναφτιάξεις χοάνες, υπολόγισέ με για 5-10 κομμάτια (αν είναι εφικτό).

----------


## ngia

Λοιπόν μετά από 5 ώρες, 20 τεχνίτες, φτιάξαμε 20 feeder, ενώ άλλα 50 είναι ημιτελή (την επόμενη φορά αυτά).
Ευχαριστούμε τους συμμετέχοντες για την εργασία τους, τα εργαλεία και τα υλικά που παρείχαν.
Είχαμε και δημοσιογραφική κάλυψη από τα δύο μεγαλύτερα κανάλια, το ozo-channel και το papa-channel, οπότε περιμένουμε και το αντίστοιχο υλικό.

Το feeder είναι ένας κυλινδρικός κυματοδηγός με μια χοάνη στην άκρη του.
Αποτελείται στην ουσία από τρία μέρη - λειτουργίες.

Το πρώτο μέρος είναι το μονόπολο το οποίο από την μία συνδέεται σε ομοαξονικό καλώδιο και στο άλλο με τον κυματοδηγό. Χρησιμεύει στην μεταφορά ενέργειας από ένα μέσο - τρόπο μεταφοράς, μεταφορά με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο, σε έλλο μέσο - τρόπο μεταφοράς ενέργειας, την κυματοδήγηση σε κυματοδηγό.

Το δεύτερο μέρος είναι ο κυματοδηγός ο οποίο πρέπει να έχει κατάλληλες διαστάσεις ώστε το RF κύμα να μπορεί να μεταφέρεται χωρίς να έχει απώλειες.

Το τρίτο μέρος είναι η χοάνη η οποία χρησιμεύει σαν μετασχηματιστής από τη διάδοση σε κυματοδηγό στην μετάδοση στο κενό (έχουν διαφορετικές αντιστάσεις μεταφοράς). Η χοάνη δίνει μεγαλύτερο κέρδος στο feeder, μικραίνει επαρκώς τη γωνία εκπομπής, ώστε όταν αυτό τοποθετηθεί πάνω σε ένα κοινό offset κάτοπτρο το κέρδος η ένταση στα χείλη του κατόπτρου να είναι 10dB κάτω από την μέγιστη ένταση στο κέντρο του.

Κατασκευή:
1. Κόβουμε σωλήνα από χαλκό ή ορείχαλκο με εσωτερική διάμετρο 38-40μμ στα 13cm. Το κόψιμο πρέπει να είναι επίπεδο, π.χ με σωληνοκόφτη.
Καθαρίζουμε με σβουράκι τα εσωτερικά χείλη από γρέζια.
2. 22mm από την μία άκρη ανοίγουμε μια τρύπα, με μικρό τρυπανάκι και μετά με μεγαλύτερο 10άρι.
3. Κόβουμε ένα τετράγωνο κομμάτι χαλκού ή ορείχαλκου 50χ50, το τοποθετούμε πάνω σε ένα κομμάτι σωλήνα ώστε να μην πατά στην επιφάνεια εργασίας και από πάνω του τοποθετούμε το κομμάτι σωλήνα. Καλό είναι να έχουμε καθαρίσει την επιφάνεια από το επιφανειακό στρώμα σκουριάς ή να απλώσουμε λίγη σολντερίνη.
Με ένα φλόγιστρο ζεσταίνουμε το σωλήνα σε απόσταση 1cm από τον πάτο του, μέχρι αυτός να αρχίσει να ροδίζει που σημαίνει ότι ζεστάθηκε αρκετά.
Ακουμπάνε την κόλληση πάνω στο μέταλλο ώστε αυτή να αρχίσει να λιώνει. Ηκόλληση λιώνει από την επαφή με το μέταλλο και όχι απαυθείας με το φλόγιστρο. Θα πρέπει να γίνεται σούπα και να γυαλίζει έντονα.
Τοποθετούμε τόση ποσότητα ώστε να κολλήσει, αλλά όχι πολύ που θα την απορροφήσει μέσα.
4. Με ένα ψαλίδι κόβουμε ότι εξέχει και με ένα τροχό απομακρύνουμε ότι υλικό εξέχει, χωρίς να το παρακάνουμε και φύγει και η κόλληση.
5. Παίρνουμε Ν συνδετήρα θηλυκό για σασί. Με δύο τανιάλες αφιαρούμε την τετράγωνη βάση. Ξύνουμε με dremmel ή με λίμα το επίστρωμα ώστε να μπορεί να πιάσει κόλληση πάνω. 
6. Κόβουμε μία ταινία φύλλου χαλκού πλάτους 12μμ και πάχους 0.15μμ. Την κόβουμε σε μικρά κομματάκια και με το κάθε ένα φτιάχνουμε ένα κυλινδρικό σωληνάκι το οποίο φοράμε στην ακίδα του Ν συνδετήρα.
Τοποθετούμε κόλληση μέσα στο σωληνάκι, αρκετή ώστε να πιάσει πάνω στην ακίδα του συνδετήρα.
6. Ξύνουμε λίγο ή βάζουμε σολντερίνη τα χείλη της τρύπας και τοποθετούμε τον Ν συνδετήρα. Φροντίζουμε ο σωλήνας να μην μετακινείται και με ένα φλόγιστρο , όπως και πριν θαρμαίνουμε τον σωλήνα - όχι τον συνδετήρα. Όταν πάρει αρκετή θερμοκρασία ακουμπάμε την κόλληση και αυτή λιώνει σχηματίζοντας ένα ομοιόμορφο στρώμα ανάμεσα στον συδνετήρα και το σωλήνα. Δεν θα πρέπει να θεμαίνουμε πολύ ώρα γιατί (ιδίως οι κακής ποιότητας συνδετήρες) θα λιώσει το μονωτικό του συνδετήρα.
7. Από φύλλο χαλκού ή ορείχαλκου διατομής 0.25μμ κόβουμε με ψαλίδι ένα ημικύκλιο με ακτίνα 78μμ. Σε αυτό κόβουμε ένα εσωτερικό ημικύκλιο όση η εσωτερική ακτίνα του σωλήνα (π.χ 39μμ). 
Διπλώνουμε το φύλλο , ώστε να σχηματίσει μια χοάνη και κρατώντας με τανιάλιες τα δύο άκρα περνάμε με το φλόγιστρο ένα λεπτό στρώμα κόλλησης ώστε να συγκετούνται οι δύο άκρες του φύλλου.
8. Ακουμπάμε την χοάνη στο τραπέζι και από πάνω της ακουμπάμε την σωλήνα. Από πάνω τοποθετούμε ένα βαρύ αντικείμενο που θα ασκεί σταθερή πιεση. Με το φλόγιστρο ζεσταίνουμε όπως παραπάνω το σωλήνα και όταν πάρει θερμοκρασία βάζουμε κόλλησηστη σχισμή ανάμεσα στη σωλήνα και την χοάνη. Προσέχουμε αυτή να λιώνει ομοιόμορφα και να γυαλίζει όταν λιώνει.
9. Με ένα σβουράκι καθαρίζουμε την εσωτερική επιφάνεια ανάμεσα στη χοάνη και το σωλήνα από γράζια. 
10. Τοποθετούμε στη χοάνη μία φέτα από λεπτό πλαστικό και τη στερεώνουμε με λαστιχοταινία ή με κατάλληλη κόλλα.
11. Προαιρετικά το περνάμε με μπογιά.

----------


## nvak

Μερικές επισημάνσεις :

- Την τρύπα των 11mm πρέπει να την κάνουμε μία και έξω με τρυπάνι λαμαρίνας (αυτά που έχουν μία μυτούλα στην μέση και επίπεδη άκρη )
Τα κοινά τρυπάνια θέλουν τρόχισμα και σπάσιμο οι άκρες γιατί αλλιώς κινδυνεύουμε να αρπάξει το τρυπάνι να μας "φάει" τα χέρια.

- Στα κολλήματα καλό είναι να φοράμε γάντια και νά έχουμε πρόχειρο ένα σπρέι για εγκαύματα.

- Τα σημεία που απαιτούν δεξιοτεχνία είναι η κόλληση του ntype στο σωλήνα και της χοάνης στο σωλήνα. Η δουλειά γίνεται πιό εύκολα αν από πρίν έχουμε "βρέξει" με κόλληση τα δύο κομμάτια στα σημεία που θα κολλήσουν. Έτσι κολλούν πιό γρήγορα, χωρίς να ανεβάζουμε πολύ την θερμοκρασία.

----------


## argi

Στο βήμα 2 είναι πολύ χρήσιμη μία "ποντα" (σαν μεταλικό μολύβι με πολύ μυτερή άκρη) ώστε χτυπώντας την με ένα σφυράκι πάνω στο μέταλλο αφήνει ένα σημαδάκι... Το σημαδάκι χρησιμοποιείται σαν εκκίνηση για το τρυπάνι και έτσι δεν ξεφευγει η τρύπα απο εκεί που πρέπει... 

Αν και η παραγωγή 20 μόνο feeders σε σχέση με την δουλειά που έπεσε φαίνεται λίγη, νομίζω ότι όλοι κατάλαβαν 

α) ότι δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο όσο φαίνεται 
β) ότι χρειάζεται δουλειά και προσπάθεια
γ) ότι με καλή παρέα η δουλειά είναι πιο ευκολη...
δ) ότι ο ngia έφτιαξε αρκετά και είναι καιρός να μαθαίνουν και οι υπόλοιποι

Επειδή περίσεψαν αρκετά υλικά και πολλά ημιτελή feeders (κομμένα, με πάτο, με τρύπα κλπ) αλλά έγινε προσπάθεια να τελειώσουν οι βαρειές δουλειές (κοψίματα, τρύπες κλπ.) νομίζω το επόμενο workshop μπορεί να γίνει μια χαρά στην EΘΕΜ και να περιλαμβάνει πολλά "κολλήματα"...

Μπράβο σε όσους βοήθησαν με εργαλεία, προσπάθεια, ή έστω και μόνο με την παρουσία τους...

@rg!

----------


## dsfak

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και ένα ακόμα πιο μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους που ήρθανε και βοηθήσανε, φέρανε υλικά και κουβαλήσανε το μισό τους σπίτι... σε εργαλεία  ::  (βλ. Αrgi) και ειδικά στον Ngia που ήτανε η πηγή του κακού... ε της γνώσης και της τέχνης ήθελα να πω...  ::  

Απορώ με την υπομονή του και την αντοχή του ... που μας άντεξε και μας βοήθησε να αποτελειώσουμε έστω και λίγα από όλα τα feeders που προσπαθήσαμε να κατασκευάσουμε... Και πάλι μπράβο !!!

----------


## acoul

Η καλή δουλειά αργεί να γίνει... Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το όλο event: Internet,Wireless 'Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και ευχαριστώ σε όσους δούλεψαν με ζήλο και μεράκι για την πραγματοποίηση αυτού του πραγματικά απίθανου workshop !!

----------


## papashark

Αλέξανδρε, τροχός λέγετε και όχι τόρνος.

----------


## Philip

Το τελευταίο διάστημα έχω κάτσει και έχω κατασκευάσει αρκετά feeders ακολουθώντας τα σχεδία του Νικήτα και τα αποτελέσματα είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητικά με πολύ μικρό κόστος, μάλιστα με λιγάκι περισσότερη προσοχή στην συναρμολόγηση το αποτέλεσμα είναι καταπληκτικό.

Αρκετά από αυτά που έχω φτιάξει εγώ παίζουν σε διαφόρους κόμβους και μέχρι στιγμής είναι άψογα, το μονό που δεν έχω καταφέρει είναι η καλή στεγανοποίηση των Feeders και για αυτό τον λόγω χρειάζεται μια μικρή τρυπούλα πίσω από τον connector, και με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν κρατάει νεράκι μέσα το feeder (Μετά από ένα περίπου χρόνο λειτουργίας ενός BB με παρόμοιο Feeder παρουσίασε πρόβλημα σήματος (από -64 έφτιασε στο -76) και η αιτία ήταν η εσωτερική διάβρωση του στοιχειού και της σωλήνας από άλατα και χαλκοσκουριά) για αυτό και δοκιμάζω να κάνω και πλαστικοποίηση στο εσωτερικό τους.

Βέβαια όλα αυτά είναι σε στάδιο δοκιμών οπότε και μετά από αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα θα μας δείξουν την αξιοπιστία τους.

Φιλικά Φίλιππος

----------


## papashark

Εγώ σκέφτομαι μπας και κάνω καμιά προσπάθεια να φτιάξω μερικά με ανοξείδωτη σωλήνα, τουλάχιστον δεν θα σκουριάζουν παρά μόνο στις κολήσεις.

----------


## nvak

> Εγώ σκέφτομαι μπας και κάνω καμιά προσπάθεια να φτιάξω μερικά με ανοξείδωτη σωλήνα, τουλάχιστον δεν θα σκουριάζουν παρά μόνο στις κολήσεις.


Σιγά μην τα κάνεις απο χρυσό  ::  
Ο ορείχαλκος δεν οξειδώνεται σαν τον χαλκό. Υπάρχει βέβαια και το χρώμιο.

----------


## papashark

Γιατί όχι από ανοξείδωτο ?

Το κόστος δεν έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στα υλικα.

Από 20€ την 5μετρη σωλήνα, θα πάω απλά στα 150, άμα βάλεις όμως ότι κάθε σωλήνα βγάζει 40 feeders, τότε απλά από το 0.5€ θα πάω το πολύ στα 4€, άρα 3.5€, βάλε και άλλα τόσα η χοάνη, απλά θα έχω ένα έξτρα κόστος 6-7€ το πολύ. Το πρόβλημα στα feeders δεν είναι το κόστος των υλικών, αλλά ο χρόνος εργασίας.


Α, και δεν τα κάνω χρυσά, επάργυρα τα κάνω μετά....

----------


## Billgout

Πάνο,
υπολόγισε ότι θες και ειδικά ηλεκτρόδια και επισης θα πρέπει να "φρεζάρεις" τον πάτο με το κυρίως σώμα του feeder (αναλόγως το πάχος της σωλήνας). Αλλίως με την ηλεκτροκόλληση θα περάσει ενδεχομένος μέσα στο feeder "πάστα" και κόλληση - γρεζάκια (τα λεγόμενα "σταφύλια") αν δεν είσαι πολύ προσεκτικος.
Αρα θέλει και βουρτσισμα μετά από μέσα. Συν το μεγαλύτερο βάρος της κατασκευής (όχι τόσο σημαντικό όμως). Σιγουρα πάντος θες καλό μηχανακι (ηλεκτροκόλληση) γιατι τα ανοξείδωτα θέλουν παραπάνω amperes. 

Άρα ο χρόνος εργασίας είναι γεωμετρικά περισσότερος......  ::  

Πλαστικοποίηση σε χάλκινο feeder, sounds better and easier.

----------


## nvak

> Πλαστικοποίηση σε χάλκινο feeder, sounds better and easier.


Ορειχάλκινο παιδιά, δεν οξειδώνεται απλά μαυρίζει. Η πλαστικοποίηση (διαφανές βερνίκι ) καίγεται με τιν ήλιο. Καλύτερα βαφή ή χρώμιο.

----------


## trendy

Τα 2 τεμάχια που δοκιμάζουμε εδώ τα μόνωσα με σιλικόνη υδραυλικού. Αν εξαιρέσουμε την κακαισθησία πίστεύω ότι θα κάνει καλή δουλειά. Έχω βουλώσει με τη συγκεκριμένη σιλικόνη τρύπα στο σωλήνα που κατεβαίνει από το τεπόζιτο στο καζανάκι στη λεκάνη και είμαι ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## Billgout

@nvak. Συμφωνώ με τον ορείχαλκο
Εσωτερική πλαστικοποιήση με spray ειδικό (copyright Philip) εννοούσα. Για το εξωτερικό λίγη μπογιά (όχι ότι κι' ότι) νομίζω αρκει, οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον ήλιο.

Καλύτερο όλων η επινικέλωση βέβαια, αλλά ανεβάζει το κόστος.

----------


## papashark

> Πάνο,
> υπολόγισε ότι θες και ειδικά ηλεκτρόδια και επισης θα πρέπει να "φρεζάρεις" τον πάτο με το κυρίως σώμα του feeder (αναλόγως το πάχος της σωλήνας). Αλλίως με την ηλεκτροκόλληση θα περάσει ενδεχομένος μέσα στο feeder "πάστα" και κόλληση - γρεζάκια (τα λεγόμενα "σταφύλια") αν δεν είσαι πολύ προσεκτικος.
> Αρα θέλει και βουρτσισμα μετά από μέσα. Συν το μεγαλύτερο βάρος της κατασκευής (όχι τόσο σημαντικό όμως). Σιγουρα πάντος θες καλό μηχανακι (ηλεκτροκόλληση) γιατι τα ανοξείδωτα θέλουν παραπάνω amperes. 
> 
> Άρα ο χρόνος εργασίας είναι γεωμετρικά περισσότερος......  
> 
> Πλαστικοποίηση σε χάλκινο feeder, sounds better and easier.


Βρήκα γνωστό με μηχάνημα ηλεκτροκόλλησης με σπινθήρα (αξίας πάνω από €20.000), οπότε ούτε πάστα θα περάσει μέσα, ούτε γρεζάκια, ούτε ειδικά ηλεκτρόδια (γι' αυτήν την δουλειά είναι), ούτε φρεζάρισμα, ούτε πρόβλημα με τα πολλά amper...

Απλά βρήκα άνθρωπο με το κατάλληλο εργαλείο, γι' αυτό σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω για ανοξείδωτα, τώρα άμα δεν τα καταφέρω, δεν μαμιέτε... η πρώτη φορά θα είναι άλλωστε ?  ::

----------


## Billgout

Που βρήκες argon ρε θηρίο, να σου κάνει τι βρωμοδουλειά ;  ::  

(καθαροδουλειά βεβαίως - βεβαίως λόγω του είδους συγκόλησης - με σύρμα - που χρησιμοποιείται)  ::

----------


## papashark

χεχεχε, από τον ουρανό μου ήρθε, τρώγαμε χθες το βράδυ μαζί, και μου μίλαγε για μια μηχανή που πήρε (πρέσσα τσιμέντου, αν και δεν πολυκατάλαβα), και του είπα argon έχεις ?  ::

----------


## sotiris

μηχανημα argon νομιζω εχουν και ολα τα εξατμισαδικα.

----------


## Billgout

Σωτήρη, όχι ίδιας τεχνολογιας και απόδοσης. Αναφέρομαι (φαντάζομαι και ο Πάνος) σε παρόμοια μηχανάκια με αυτά που χρησιμοποιούσα σε βαριές κατασκευές (πλοία, δεξαμενές καυσίμων κτλ.)

----------


## Philip

Πάντως για μένα σημαντικός παράγοντας είναι η σχέση κόστους και αξιοπιστία της κατασκευής.

Το κόστος στα χάλκινα βγαίνει περίπου 10 euro και με της βελτιώσεις που κάνω προσπαθώ να εξασφαλίσω διάρκεια ζωής 2 -3 χρονιά (οπότε λόγω μικρού κόστους εύκολα κάποιος μπορεί να το αντικαταστήσει).

Για ποιο ακριβές κατασκευές νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε λόγω του ότι η τεχνολογία γρήγορα αλλάζει με αποτέλεσμα πιθανόν να είναι άχρηστα σε λίγο διάστημα.

----------


## nvak

> μηχανημα argon νομιζω εχουν και ολα τα εξατμισαδικα.


Argon την λένε, αλλά είναι με αέριο διοξείδιο του άνθρακα και σύρματος. Κάνει για σίδερο και φτιάχνει μαλακές κολλήσεις αλλά όχι ανοξείδωτες. Τέτοια έχω και εγώ. Πολύ καλό μηχάνημα.

Το πρόβλημα είναι η κόληση του κονέκτορα πάνω στο ανοξείδωτο.

Το επινικέλωμα δεν είναι ακριβό. Θα δώσω 20 κομμάτια στο νίκελ και θα σας πώ πόσο ανεβάζουν την τιμή.

----------


## Philip

Μερικές Foto.

----------


## papashark

> Μερικές Foto.


Ωραίο το επινικέλωμα. Βήταπενηνταδύος ?

Α, και σβήσε την μία από τις 2 φώτος, εκτός άμα έχει παιχνίδι "βρείτε τις διαφορές στις 2 εικόνες"  ::   ::

----------


## Philip

Μην σου ξεφύγει τίποτε εσενα :: 

Ναι B52  ::  

Καταλάθος την έβαλα 2 φορές οκ την σβήνω την μια.  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

@Philip:
Παρατήρησες καμιά διαφορά στο σήμα μετά το τρύπημα κάτω απ' τον connector;

----------


## Philip

Κάνοντας μια τρυπούλα 2,5 κοντά στον πάτο του feeder δεν είδα καμιά διαφορά στο σήμα του link.

----------

